# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  تعلمي الانجليزية في اقصر وقت ممكن ... فقط مع ام عبدالله

## ام عبدالله 70

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 



في البداية اتمنى انكم تستفيدون من موضوعي .. 

وللامانه هالموضوع من مجهودي الخاص وانه وسبق وطرحته في منتدى ثاني 


والحمدلله وااايد بنات استفادوا منه  :Smile:  

وهالشي شجعني اني احط الموضوع في هالمنتدى .. 

واتمنى انكم تستفيدون منه 


موضوعي عباره عن مجموعة دروس مبسطه راح تساعدكم لتعلم اللغه 

الانجليزيه في اقصر وقت ممكن ... 



وان شاء الله كل يووم راح احط لكم درس .. 


واتمنى انكم اتابعوني عشان تتعلمون اللغه في اقصر وقت ممكن 


واتمنى ان اشووف تفاعل وتشجيع منكم عشان اقدر اكمل الدروس 





الدرس الأول ... 


راح يكون عن الضمائر .. وافعال الكون .. والكلمات والتعابير الاكثر استعمالاً ... 


الدرس راح يكون طوويل شوي .. بس ان شاء الله المره اليايه راح احط لكم درس قصير .. عشان ما تملووون لووول 



الضمـــــائــــر ( The Pronouns ) 


أنـــــا ........ I 


نــحــــن ...... We 


أنــــتَ ....... You 


أنــــتِ ....... You


أنتمـــا ........ You


أنتــــم ...... You


أنتــــن ....... You


هـــــو .......He 


هــــــي ........ She 


هـــمـــا ...... They 


هــــــم ....... They


هــــــنّ ........ They


ضميــــر ....... A Pronoun 




--------------------------- 



ضمـــــــــــائــــر التمــــلك ..... ( لــــي ) 


لـــي ...... Mine 


لـــنا ...... Ours 


لـــكَ ....... Yours 


لـــكِ ....... Yours 


لكـــما ( للمذكر ) ...... Yours


لكــــما ( للمؤنث ) ....... Yours


لكــــنّ ........ Yours


لـــــه ....... His 


لـــهــما ( للمذكر ) ....... Theirs 


لـــهــم ....... Theirs 



لـــهـــا ...... Hers


لـــهـــما ( للمؤنث ) ..... Theirs 



لــــهـــنّ ...... Theirs 




------------------------------ 


ضــــمــــائـــر التمــــلك ( عنـــــدي ) ..... 


انـــا عنــــدي ..... I have 


نحــــن عنــــدنــــا ...... We have 


أنـــتَ عــــندك ...... You have


أنــــتِ عنــــدك ...... You have


أنتمــــا عنـــدكما ( للمذكر ) ...... You have


أنتـــــما عنـــدكما ( للمؤنث ) ...... You have


أنـــتـــن عـــندكن ........ You have


هـــو عــنـــده ........ He has 


هـــي عـــندهـــا ....... She has 


هـــما عندهــما ....... They have 


هـــم عـــندهـــن ....... They have 


هـــنّ عنــدهـــن ........ They have 



----------------------------- 


فـــــعــــل الكـــــون 



أنـــا أكـــون ...... I am 


نــحـــن نكــــون ....... We are 


أنـــت تكــــون ....... You are 


أنــــتِ تكـــونين ....... You are 


أنــتـــما تكـــونان ( للمذكر ) ...... You are 


أنــتـــما تكـــونان ( للمؤنث ) ...... You are 


أنــتـــم تكـــونــون ..... You are 


أنـــتــــنّ تـــكــنّ ....... You are 


هـــو يــكــــون ....... He is 


هـــمـــا يــكـــونـــان ....... They are 


هــــم يــكـــونون ........ They are


هـــي تـــكـــون ..... She is 


هــــمـــا تكـــونـــان ..... They are


هــــنّ تــكـــنّ ....... They are



(( ادري انكم مليتووو .. بس استحلموووني شوووي 


خلاااص ما بقى شي ... شوي وبنخلص خخخ )) 





الكلمــــات والتعــــابير الأكــــثر استخدامـــــاَ ,,, 

Words and Expressions are Often Used ......... 


نـــعم ....... Yes 


لا ......... No


أحـــب ......... I like 


لا أحـــــب ....... I don't like 


أريــــد ........ I want 


لا أريـــــد ........ I don't want 


يجـــب ......... It must 


لا يـــجـــب ......... It mustn't


كثيــــر ........ Many 


قليـــــل ......... Few


هــــنـــا ......... Here


هنــــاك ....... There


قـــريب ........ Near 


بعيــــد ......... Far


شـــكـــراً ....... Thank you


فـــي الـــداخـــل ..... Inside


فــي الخـــارج ........ Outside


فـــوق ...... Up


تـــحـــت ......... Down


أمــــام ......... Infront


وراء ........ Behind


عــلـــى الـيمين ....... On the right


عــــلـــى اليســــار ....... On the left


الآن ........ Now


كــيــف ؟ ....... How 


لــماذا ؟ ....... Why 


مـــتــى ؟ ........ When


أيــــن ؟ .......... Where


مـــــن ؟ ......... Who


مـــا هذا ؟ ............ What is this 


أعــطني .......... Give me


خـذ ....... Take


مـــاذا يعني هذا ؟ ........ What dose this mean


مــــاذا قـــال ؟ ........ What did he say 


قل لي من فضلك .......... Tell me please


كـــيف اصـــل إلى .... ؟ ......... How can i


بالقـــرب مــن إية محطة ؟ ........ Near which station


كـــم يلـــزم من الوقت ؟ ......... How much time is needed


أعطني من فضلك ......... Give me please 


كــــم يلزم ان ادفع ........ How much should I pay


عفــواً ، عـــذراً ........ Pardon


هـــل هذا كل شيء ؟ ........ Is this everything


كــيف يمكنني ان احصل على ؟ .......... How can i get 


هل ستكمث هناك طويلاً ؟ ......... Are you going to stay here long


مـــا هي جنسيتك ؟ ........ What is your nationality


مــاذا تريـــــد ؟ ......... What do you want 


أكـــمـــل حـــديثك ........ Continue your conversation 


مـــن فضــلك ........... please


أطــلــب منك .......... I ask you 






و 





بس 




خلصنه  :Smile:  





وان شاء الله تكونون استفدتوا من الدرس .. 


وان شاء الله اذا شفت الردود اللي تفرحني  :Smile:  

راح اكمل الدروس .. 



والدرس القادم راح يكون عن 



الكلمات التي تقال في 

التحية 

والتهنئة 

و التعزية 




وانا في انتظــار ردودكم الحلووووه  :Smile:  

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## غزلان دبي

تسلمين اختي ام عبد الله ع المبادره الطيبه منج 

و يالله انا اول طالبه عندج ابي اتعلم عدل 

اعرف شوي بس هب لين هناك 

يعني لو تعلمينا شو نقول للباعه يكون زين 

ولا يوم نسير المستشفى 

عاد هب كل مكان شي حد يترجم لج 

و ان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من الموضوع 

و يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام عبدالله 70

> تسلمين اختي ام عبد الله ع المبادره الطيبه منج 
> 
> و يالله انا اول طالبه عندج ابي اتعلم عدل 
> 
> اعرف شوي بس هب لين هناك 
> 
> يعني لو تعلمينا شو نقول للباعه يكون زين 
> 
> ولا يوم نسير المستشفى 
> ...



تسلمين يالغاليه على مرورج 

وكل اللي ذكرتيه .. راح تتعلمينه في الدرووس اليايه  :Smile:

----------


## الحصااابي

*يزاإج الله خير

في انتظار الدرؤوس*

----------


## ام عبدالله 70

> *يزاإج الله خير
> 
> في انتظار الدرؤوس*


تسلمين يالغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## lulu2006

مشكورة في انتظار الدروس

----------


## MRSA

مشكوره حبيبتي 
تفيدين وتستفيدين انشالله ^_^

----------


## مهيره

مشكوره اختي على هاذي الدروس ونتريا المزيد لانا افتشلنا يوم انروح المستشفى ولا اي مكان ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام عبدالله 70

> مشكورة في انتظار الدروس


تسلمين اختي على مرورج

----------


## ام عبدالله 70

> مشكوره حبيبتي 
> تفيدين وتستفيدين انشالله ^_^


ان شاء الله ... ومشكوره على مرورج

----------


## ام عبدالله 70

> مشكوره اختي على هاذي الدروس ونتريا المزيد لانا افتشلنا يوم انروح المستشفى ولا اي مكان ههههههههههههههه



ههههههه وان شاء الله تستفيدون من الدروس  :Smile:  

ومشكوره على المرور

----------


## rona

مشكورة في انتظار الدروس

----------


## أم حموود

يزاج الله الف خير فديتج اتريا الدرس الثدني بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## Um Salehh

ييزاج الله الف خير

----------


## فرفورة 10

مشكورة يام عبدلله وربي لايحرمنا من مواضيعج الرائعة
وانا اوقف مع الاخت غزلان دبي 
ياليت تعطينا درس لما نكون في المستشفلى كيف نخاطب الممرضات 

او نكون في مكان تجاري يعني اشيايكون فيها ناااااس

ومشكوره 

وربي يحفضج لعبدلله

----------


## أم سيف

الحمدالله نعرف انجليزي 

بس والله انا عن نفسي استفدت 

خاصه الواحد يراجع يركز وفيه بعض المصطلحات اللي ما اعرفها وانا بتابع الدروس الباقيه ان شاء الله 

عسى ها اللسان يستوي بلبل في الانجليزي

واشكرج ع مجهودج 

ولو بعد فيه بالصوت عشان نتعلم الاكسنت

----------


## fever

مشكوووره شكلج مدرسة إنجليزي صح؟

----------


## برميتي

تسلم إيدج,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ويزاج الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــير

----------


## علمني انساك

سلمين يا ام عبدالله ع الدروس

----------


## يمنات

* السموحه

**يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه*

----------

